# Howdy



## ClaudeRaines (Aug 15, 2011)

Newbie here, just wanted to say hello. I just discovered this forum last week and just registered today. I'm starting my second year of going a little "all out" for Halloween. Last year was just a couple of props and spooky sounds. I've taken inspiration from some of the graveyard images in the forum and am going to try to do something like that this year - headstones and lighting mainly.

I don't know that I'll ever get ambitious enough to build my own props, but I really do enjoy looking at the creativity of others. So thanks in advance for all the inspiration!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard...your life will never be the same from here on out! LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt forum ClaudeRaines! It's nice to have you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

You've come to the right place for inspiration, tips and tricks. I swear they are the best group of people here.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome!!



ClaudeRaines said:


> ... am going to try to do something like that this year - headstones and lighting mainly.


Yeah, that's how it starts. Next thing you know...:rolleyeton:



ClaudeRaines said:


> I don't know that I'll ever get ambitious enough to build my own props...


Oh...ambition is not the problem. It's finding enough time in the year to get it all done!

But seriously, there's so much inspiration here...and plenty of friendly, helpful advice. You're well on your way...have a good time.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Claude Raines and Buffy in the same post...I like your taste.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Welcome from Wisconsin*

Welcome to all of the new members! I just wanted to extend a personal invitation to a my social group ScareRookies. Its a group open to all new and old members but the main focus is to help us newbees with starting out our haunts, learning new techniques, sharing ideas, questions, progress, pics etc. I am trying to start a new make and take session so please feel free to join and lets get started!!!

You can join one of two ways.
1. You can send me a friend request and I will accept and from there you will have access to my social groups.
2. You can select "Community" from the main menu and then select "Social Groups".

You will find many other fantasic groups for all kinds of other different topics from other haunters on this site. Check them all out and hope to talk and start sharing with you soon... Happy Haunting!!!


----------

